# Topics > Robotics > Robot costume >  LED robotic suit, Michael Haygood

## Airicist

thehaygoods.com

youtube.com/THEHAYGOODS

facebook.com/michael.haygood.33

----------


## Airicist

Genius Inventor Musician Creates Worlds First LED Robotic Suit, Trans Siberian Orchestra Edition 

Published on Dec 23, 2014




> This robotic suit was hand created by Michael Haygood utilizing over 2050 LED's controlled by a wireless pixel map system. It took a year to research and build.

----------

